# Can Anyone Learn to Do the Splits?



## EvanWinther (Jul 18, 2016)

I really want to learn to do the splits and I've been stretching lots but I'm just not that flexible that way. I think I'm getting better but I was wondering is everyone capable with enough stretching (and good hips)?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 18, 2016)

You don't "learn" to do the splits. You gain flexibility slowly and with determination and perseverance your flexibility gradually increases.


----------



## Flatfish (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't think I'll ever get there but then again I'm  an old fart who started late. My hips and to a lesser extent hamstrings are the culprit with the hamstrings being the lesser issue.
 From what I've been reading unless your hip anatomy doesn't allow it you should be able to get there. Tons of info for stretching for splits out there.


----------



## TrueJim (Jul 18, 2016)

EvanWinther said:


> ...I was wondering is everyone capable with enough stretching (and good hips)?



I think the short answer is: yes, unless a person has some type of damage in their joints, if you stretch hard (but carefully) every day you will eventually be able to do a split. But as you rightly point out Evan, for some people it takes more effort than for other people. If you keep working at it though Evan, you will get there!!!  I have seen many people with very poor "natural" flexibility get there eventually.

If you want a more detailed analysis, check out this link The Real Reason Why People MUST Squat Differently  That link is about squatting, not about doing splits, but it does a good job of showing the variability in human hip joints. For example the photo below shows two different hip sockets...clearly these two specimens would have had very different "natural" hip flexibility.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jul 18, 2016)

I would say no.  "Can any man learn to bench press 250 pounds?" "Can anyone learn to run 10 km in 42 minutes?" The answer to me is the same.  

There is a level of training, but there is a level of natural ability.  I am of the opinion that the splits are possible for many people, but not all people.  Ultimately the only way to find out for you is to work at it regularly and systematically, then see.


----------



## Buka (Jul 18, 2016)

EvanWinther said:


> I really want to learn to do the splits and I've been stretching lots but I'm just not that flexible that way. I think I'm getting better but I was wondering is everyone capable with enough stretching (and good hips)?



I don't know. So, let me ask you something in return.

Is everyone capable of becoming a good fighter? Is everyone capable of being a good Karate man?


----------



## EvanWinther (Jul 18, 2016)

Great responses everyone, thank you all very much for the information


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 19, 2016)

They must also be maintained. Here's a video from one of our master instructor's compny:

SplitFitAustralia


----------



## iroman (Jul 19, 2016)

As a supplement to the post above:

Coxa vara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ShawnP (Jul 19, 2016)

EvanWinther said:


> I really want to learn to do the splits and I've been stretching lots but I'm just not that flexible that way. I think I'm getting better but I was wondering is everyone capable with enough stretching (and good hips)?


when i was young and training, i could never achieve the full split except when executing a technique. i was told by my instructors that i had a "mind block" and i was physically capable of doing a full split and my mind was preventing me from doing them. i tried everything including the split machine, everything i tried caused immense pain except when i did a technique or did kicks on the bag. over the years i did notice that when i was tense or upset about having a bad day or whatever that i was no so flexible and when i relaxed i could feel a gain in the split. i think the best exercise that help me was relaxation. BTW i still have not achieved a full split.
good luck and keep stretching.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 19, 2016)

This kind of partner workout can be helpful.






If you can do this, you are there.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Jul 20, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> They must also be maintained. Here's a video from one of our master instructor's compny:
> 
> SplitFitAustralia


Thanks, interesting program.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 21, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you can do this, you are there.


So if you can put your foot in your mouth you are there?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 21, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> So if you can put your foot in your mouth you are there?


There are 4 stages of stretching. Those are to touch your:

1. head to your toes.
2. fore head to your toes.
3. mouth to your toes.
4. chin to your toes.


----------



## EvanWinther (Jul 21, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> So if you can put your foot in your mouth you are there?


I cannot do that


----------



## EvanWinther (Jul 21, 2016)

EvanWinther said:


> I cannot do that


Yet


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 21, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> So if you can put your foot in your mouth you are there?



I can do that without even stretching...


----------



## Gnarlie (Jul 21, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> There are 4 stages of stretching. Those are to touch your:
> 
> 1. head to your toes.
> 2. fore head to your toes.
> ...


All impossible for me, but not due to poor flexibility. More due to the relative length of my legs compared to my upper body. I reckon this is the same for most people within the normal range of body:leg length ratios.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 21, 2016)

Gnarlie said:


> All impossible for me, but not due to poor flexibility. More due to the relative length of my legs compared to my upper body. I reckon this is the same for most people within the normal range of body:leg length ratios.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Very true. I could never do these things either. And my legs are actually short, relative to my torso. For someone with "normal" length legs...
Fun fact: I am 6'1". Sue is 5'7". Our inseams are the same...


----------

